# sans <infinitif> de/des <nom pluriel>



## CarlaShua

Bonjour, les amis !

Je viens de lire la phrase suivante:

'Décoller l'étiquette sans laisser de traces sur la bouteille.'

Pourquoi 'de traces' et pas 'des traces', quand il ne s'agit pas d'une négation ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## minsk

Salut,

[…] Je crois que tu donnes la réponse toi-même.
Je suppose que sans laisser est en soit une expression négative.
(équivalent de "en ne laissant pas de trace".)


----------



## CarlaShua

Alors, il est incorrect de dire "sans laisser des traces" ?
[…]

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide. […]


----------



## Maître Capello

_Sans laisser *de* traces_ est parfait. _Sans laisser *des* traces_ pourrait éventuellement se dire, surtout si l'on veut insister sur le fait qu'il pourrait rester *plusieurs* traces. Mais ce serait quand même curieux parce que cela signifierait qu'on pourrait laisser une seule trace et que ce serait acceptable…

Comme l'a dit minsk, le _sans_ donne un sens *négatif*…

Donc on dira : _*en* laissant *des* traces_ (construction positive)
mais : _*sans* laisser *de* trace_s (construction négative) (Remarque : _sans laisser de trace_, au singulier, est aussi possible)

[…]


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Bonjour,

Comment je dois écrire cette phrase?

Il parle très bien francais, il le parle même sans faire DE/DES fautes

Cordialement,
N


----------



## Asmodée

_Il parle sans faire *de* fautes _( = il ne fait pas de fautes )

L'article indéfini _*des *_employé dans une phrase négative ou devant un adjectif qualificatif antéposé devient _*de*_ (ou *d'* si le mot suivant commence par une voyelle ou un _h _muet):

- il ne mange pas *de* pommes
- voilà *de* belles pommes

Remarque :
Dans le cas de l'adjectif antéposé, s'il sert à former un nom composé, l'article conserve sa forme* des* :

- des grands-pères
- des petits pois


----------



## Digbick

Bonjour,

quel article faut-il employer dans la phrase suivante, de ou des ?

a. Comment draguer sans se prendre *de* râteaux ?

b. Comment draguer sans se prendre *des* râteaux ?

Merci !


----------



## xmarabout

a. Comment draguer sans se prendre *de* râteaux ? 

b. Comment draguer sans se prendre *des* râteaux ?


----------



## vinyo58

bonjour tout le monde!
 Vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi il y a la préposition "*de*" dans cette phrase 

"..vous aurez ainsi de quoi entretenir le sol sans produire *de* déchets..."

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Donaldos

Ce n'est pas la préposition mais l'article indéfini _des_ qui devient _de_ dans une phrase négative.

 Ici, c'est _sans_ qui porte l'idée de négation.

_produire *des* déchets ⇒ sans produire *de* déchets_​


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

La négation en français utilise le *partitif*.
J'ai un chat -- Je n'ai pas de chat.
_produire *des* déchets ⇒ sans produire *de* déchets, _avec "de = de des"


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
Dans cette phrase: "Le journal a modifié sa manchette sans perder de/des lecteurs", de et des seraient tous deux possibles ou il faut mettre "DE" obligatoirement? J'ai vu "des" dans un texte rédigé par un natif...
merci


----------



## Bezoard

"De" me paraît bien meilleur que "des" dans cet exemple.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour !
Je viens de lire vos messages, mais ils ne traitent pas mon problème.
Toujours avec " sans", j'ai deux phrases que je ne comprends pas et ne sais pas laquelle est positive ou négative, les Voici :
- Il ne peut pas parler sans dire de bêtises.
- Il ne peut pas parler sans dire des bêtises.
Dans ces phrases-ci , on voit la négation " ne.. pas + sans, donc c'est ça qui complique la compréhension chez moi.
Merci par


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai pour ma part une petite préférence pour _de_, mais les deux articles sont possibles dans votre exemple. 

D'ailleurs, vos phrases ont en fait exactement le même sens : _Il dit toujours des bêtises lorsqu'il parle_.


----------



## gouro

Eh bien ! Et si il ne dit pas de bêtises, comment écririez-vous ladite phase avec " sans "  ?
Il parle sans dire de bêtises ? Dans ce cas, on ne met pas de " ne....pas ? C'est cela, n'est-ce pas ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il ne dit pas de bêtises, vous pouvez en effet dire : _Il parle *sans* dire de bêtises_.

Autre solution : _Il *ne* dit *pas* de bêtises lorsqu'il parle_.

Pour résumer, _sans_ est une négation, au même titre que _ne…pas_. Si vous mettez les deux, c'est une double négation et elles s'annulent.

_Il *ne* parle *pas* *sans* dire de bêtises_ = Il parle toujours en disant des bêtises.


----------



## Terio

Bonjour !

Il ne peut pas parler sans dire des bêtises se dirait, je crois, si, ont voulait dire que, chaque fois qu'il parle, il dit plusieurs bêtises . Ce serait une façon d'insister sur la quantité de bêtises qui sont dites, plutôt que sur la nature de ce qui est dit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne ressens pas cette différence pour ma part. Que ce soit avec _de_ ou _des_, le sens reste pour moi le même : dire des bêtises en général, sans qu'il n'y ait nécessairement d'insistance sur leur pluralité. On parle en effet de_ bêtises_ au pluriel même quand il ne s'agit que d'une seule chose, par exemple dans _Il t'a raconté des bêtises_.


----------

